# Work in Abu Dhabi, live in Dubai + liquor



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok so I'm getting around to the stage of bothering applying for a drink license. Anyone know the deal on this when I live in one place and work in the other? Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It will depend on where you visa is issued from.

If it is issued in AD, then you will have to apply for an AD licence, if Dubai then a Dubai licence


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Aug 6, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> It will depend on where you visa is issued from.
> 
> If it is issued in AD, then you will have to apply for an AD licence, if Dubai then a Dubai licence


Interesting. So does that mean I can purchase alcohol in Dubai outlets/off licenses?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If my understanding is correct, an AD licence will cover you only for licenced outlets in AD, a Dubai one is only for Dubai.

Of course, you can use un-licenced outlets in other emirates


----------

